# Questions about hydrogen peroxide in the planted aquarium



## aquariumrookie (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys.
I have been suffering from a hair algae outbreak in my aquarium.
I am trying/considering many solutions such as: algae eaters, decreasing light, acquiring floating plants, and even using chemicals. A Chemical I have been considering is hydrogen peroxide.
I have seen it kill algae almost immediately on youtube. However, I would like to know if using hydrogen peroxide is safe for plants and fish even in a smaller aquarium. I would also like to know about the "dosing amounts" and if there is a certain type/purity of hydrogen peroxide is ideal for use in an aquarium.
Thanks!


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

Peroxide will kill your beneficial bacteria, the tank will have to recycle. On the bright side it does take care of the algae. 

I took my fish and snails out of the tank 2.5 gal, put in a good long squirt of peroxide left it for about five minutes drained the tank filled it, drained it again and filled it again. This killed all the blue green algae and the the plants and fish/snails all did fine. However about four or five days later I noticed my betta was not happy, checked water quality and the ammonia was off the chart probably around 8. Took me about three weeks to build back up the bacteria and get the water to stay healthy. 

Maybe if you keep the filter sponge out of the tank while you treat the bacteria would survive and you'd be ok...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

MoodyMaMa said:


> Peroxide will kill your beneficial bacteria, the tank will have to recycle.



some what true. it takes a large dose of peroxide to kill bacteria. i have used it many times and never had recycle issues.

what we recommend in our local club is to do you normal water change (remove effected plants and rocks) put peroxide in a spray bottle and spray the affect areas. you can them simply replace them in the tank, or fill the tank up after a few minutes.

after this you should look to fix the imbalance that caused the algae in the first place, otherwise it'll just come back.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

Everything you need to know about dosing H2O2 should be in here ....http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684&highlight=one+two+punch


----------



## houbanna (Nov 29, 2013)

Would be helpful to provide our setup along with photo period. I had it bad in a tank 3 days ago and reduced my photo period by a few hours and today its almost no trace of it. But that's this tank, yours may be different. 
The best medicine is most often fixing the cause


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

houbanna said:


> The best medicine is most often fixing the cause


+1. Totally agree


----------



## adamprice271 (Jun 10, 2006)

up to 3% of your ACTUAL water volume is safe for fish and plants. It is best if you can take out any wood or ornaments with the algae on it, and dip it in the peroxide for a few minutes, then let it soak in fresh water for 15 minutes before returning it to the tank. I used a syringe and would shoot it right on the affected areas, then just siphon it out in an hour or so.


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

It can be a good quick fix but not a long term one.


----------

